# Coming off Illness Benefit & Return to work but no job available



## Corklady (16 Aug 2010)

Corklady here,

i have been on Illness Benifit for a few months now, i am ready & fit to return to work now, but they have no job for me.

What happens now?

Thanks


----------



## milic (16 Aug 2010)

You should visit your local Social Welfare office and claim Jobseekers Benefit.


----------



## Corklady (16 Aug 2010)

Thanks Milic

Am I entitled to redundancy aswell, do you know?


----------



## milic (16 Aug 2010)

Not an expert on redundancy, Corklady. You would certainly have to be made redundant, received P45 and have been employed at least 2 years (I think).

Check Dept.of Enterprise website.


----------



## Corklady (19 Aug 2010)

thanks Milic

i am 10 yr's there so i would be entitled to it as far as I know, just dont know how to go about it!


----------

